# Hello, I'm XXXX XwX



## Ruber Somnium

Greetings . . . never was too good at the introductions.

I'm Ruber Somnium. Yep.

I've recently began studying this subject of typology, and despite some skepticism of it, I find it to be a recreational activity that can allow one to understand the self better.

As for my type, I'm not sure, or well I should say I think I may know it, but I'd rather become accustomed to the forum and its members first. Perhaps then I'll make some sort of typing thread.

So anyway . . . good to be here, looks like a nice place. :kitteh:


----------



## Owfin

Interesting name. Dunno where ruber is from, but somnium is dream in Latin. Hmm...


----------



## Ruber Somnium

Thank you. :kitteh: Ruber is Latin for Red, specifically, the Magic the Gathering color of red.


----------



## Ace Face

Welcome to PerC 

Have a welcome balloon: ~O


----------



## Ruber Somnium

Yay a welcome ballon, thanks ~O :kitteh:


----------



## Owfin

Ruber Somnium said:


> Yay a welcome ballon, thanks ~O :kitteh:


I think your kitten is holding onto the wrong end of the welcome balloon... Those sharp claws are gonna kill the balloon.


----------



## Ruber Somnium

Owfin said:


> I think your kitten is holding onto the wrong end of the welcome balloon... Those sharp claws are gonna kill the balloon.


Don't be crazy the ballon will be fine *ballon pops* . . . Nooooooooooooooooo! :shocked:


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------

